# Iowan takes shot at new pellet gun



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Iowan takes shot at new pellet gun*
Chris McAninch of Grimes says his gun will be easier for people to use.

By JULI PROBASCO-SOWERS
REGISTER STAFF WRITE

September 17, 2006

A Grimes gun dealer has launched a campaign to keep a pellet gun he has designed from being classified as a firearm by the federal government.

Chris McAninch designed the prototype pellet gun to make it easier for people to use, yet still have enough power to be used for small-game hunting.

But he doesn't know how long the process will take or if he'll ever get to have the gun manufactured.

"My goal in designing the pellet gun is to make it easier for people, particularly people with disabilities, to use a pellet gun," he said.

Because the gun uses a primer to propel the pellet, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms is classifying it as a firearm, according to a letter in response to McAninch.

If McAninch's pellet gun is classified a firearm, he will be able to sell it only through federally licensed dealers. No sales could be done through catalogs or small shops that don't hold federal firearms licenses. Interstate sales would not be allowed.

McAninch likens his situation to that of the effort made by Tony Knight of Centerville, founder of Modern Muzzleloaders/Knight Rifles. In the 1990s, Knight's company fought a federal battle dealing with the definition of one of the company's most popular rifles.

The ATF attempted to classify the rifle as a firearm, claiming the ignition system, which used a primer rather than a percussion cap, was not an antique system. The company lost a lawsuit against the bureau. The company appealed, but it was dropped after a lobbying effort resulted in an amendment to the 1968 Gun Control Act to clarify the definition of a muzzleloader.

Jim Nelle of Winterset wants to see the pellet gun manufactured.

"I've shot it a couple of times," Nelle said. "I would use it for small-game hunting such as rabbits and squirrels. Even if a person is handicapped, it would be easy to use because you don't have to pump it up and there is no kick."

Nelle said he thinks McAninch's gun could be as successful as the Knight rifles. In fact, McAninch's PrimeGun Web site, www.primegun.com, includes a photo of Knight shooting the gun.

McAninch's prototype feels light and is easy to break open, slip in the pellet, close, and cock to fire.

The pellet gun is lighter because the propulsion method uses a primer placed behind a pellet.

McAninch recites disadvantages of other pellet guns. The pump, or air gun, works through a pumping action. The more a person pumps, the harder it is to do so. A spring gun takes a lot of force to cock and can move during firing. On gas-type pellet guns, tanks need to be refilled or replaced, are bulky and often ineffective in the cold.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I could see the advantage of that with consistant velocities. I hope he gets it done.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shoulda used a black powder cap instead of a primer...........


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I will bet that Maser will be the first customer :mrgreen:


----------

